# Can it be done - Adria Vision with a scooter inside?



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Has anyone, anywhere managed it and still stayed below 3850 kilos? We're looking at buying a used Vision 707SG specifically because it has a garage, and the layout we're after. But still we are concerned that with about 700 kilos of payload available this won't be enough to wild camp and carry a 100cc scooter for nipping about on. Has anyone managed it, or is the scooter ramp accessory for the garage the biggest red herring about?

Many thanks.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Curious to know if you've progressed with this?

I did see a vision with a scooter sliding rack in the garage, but it was at the dealers... hence no scooter.

I'm thinking of lobbing in a 50cc jobby... as I can't be bothered to do the test to get a larger bike entitlement and pillion.

w


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

gotched me a Dethleffs with a garage but cannot find a bike or scooter to fit. please let us know if you find a suitable scooter

best vfm:size and 50cc seemed to be the Benelli Pepe

http://www.benelli.co.uk/_bikes/pepe50/pepe50.php


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Ive got a Kymco 125 agility in my Arto, fits a treat, Ive also got the ramp, two bikes bbq, chairs, table, tools etc. 

All up around 4t when filled with water (yes I have checked), but Arto is now plated at 4100kgs because its got air suspension (£400 from airide).

However as more weight = more fuel I do take a few steps to keep weight down- I dump the grey water at every opportunity 1/4 tank of grey water = 25kgs = 1/4 of the weight of the scooter. 

I also only carry 1 x 11 kgs gas bottle and a 6kgs lightweight = 17kgs saving( I ve got one of these 'dangerous if your not carefull refillers from ebay)

I also regularly go through the suplus; the 2 spare chairs that we never used, don t carry too many books and tools.

I have considered getting rid of the jack, even though I know how to do it, I cant see myself trusting it on many occassions.

hope this helps.
Jon


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Ford

Will be telling you what's possible, as I've just bought a 50cc.
Will be trying to fit it in maybe at the weekend  

w


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*Adria Vision with scooter inside*

Where did you find 700 kg of payload , you will find its a lot less , the rear axle is still only plated at 2100 kg .


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Wilse, that should help, my fingers are crossed for us both! Well we bought an Adria anyway - figuring that there is always the weighbridge/5 sacks of cement option. If we end up cycling everywhere we'll be learning the hard way. I'd also be interested to know if 50cc is enough with a pillion, I don't fancy riding some of the A roads at 25mph.


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

One constraint for 50cc scooters is they can have a payload restriction of 150kgs

"Panic now do not wait for the rush"


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

philsil said:


> One constraint for 50cc scooters is they can have a payload restriction of 150kgs
> 
> "Panic now do not wait for the rush"


Luckily I'm only 75Kgs and SWMBO is less


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Ford


Here's your answer!


Just got to buy a ramp, as the bit of wood I used was a bit pathetic!


W


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Great news - and a cool looking scooter - I can see its an Aprilla but it looks bigger than 50cc? 
Any idea how much the scooter weighs and how that will affect the payload?
Anyway thanks for posting the response, very kind of you to buy a scooter and put in in your van to answer my question!!!!


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes it does look a fat boy... but it is a 50cc 8O It's an Aprilia Mojito Custom. 
At the moment it does 40mph, we've had 30... two's up, but ran out of road.

Weighs in an 95Kg.... A lot lighter than my 176Kg X8!

Will be trying to get it weighed with the scooter in, in the next few weeks.

I've hopefully got a ramp sorted, although with two people you can lift it in.

No problems buying it for you to imagine!  

w


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Once again thanks - it will be interesting to see how the weight goes, please let me know if you get it weighed. My fingers are crossed for you as we always wanted to get scooter (hopefully 100cc). Have a bit of a penchant for a Vespa for some unknown reason.

They said it couldn't be done - we'll see!!!


----------

